

Ask HN: Idea stage vs. Pivoting ideas on YCF application - ganadiniakshay

What is the difference between an idea stage and pivoting ideas stage on the yc fellowship application
======
seekingcharlie
An idea is earlier than a pivot.

A pivot is a directional change away from the initial idea, often based on
user feedback.

